# No more B2M (Back to MAC)?



## Blushbaby (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm having palpitations here but I've just read on another forum that I frequent that B2M will be soon be no more!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Has anybody else with 'insider access' heard this??


----------



## CosmePro (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*






  OH NO!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It can't be true..say it isn't so????


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I'm waiting for the poster to say where she heard this (If I remember correctly her friend is a MAC MUA) but I think she's signed off for the night so may not get a response 'til tomorrow.

I won't be able to sleep properly tonight!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I heard this rumour a while back and wasnt sure..... 

But TBH it wouldnt suprise me if it was true.... people are B2M counterfeit packaging - and the MAs generally cant tell/dont look to check the difference.


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

i hope this isn't true because a MUA gave me a B2M postcard the other day when i bought something


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Well if they are scrapping it and it's gonna be "soon", then I'm just glad I B2M'ed 6 lippies a few weeks ago. 

I almost have enough for one more for the road.

*sighs* It was nice while it lasted. I bet I curb my MAC spending as a result if it's true. Getting a free lippie (or e/s across the pond) was a great incentive.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

It would be pretty sad if MAC discontinued the B2M program.  It is one of the reasons that I respect MAC so much.  

I really hope this isn't true.  Plus I think that if it was one of our resident MAC MAs would have told us.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

That would suck if MAC stopped the B2M program because lots of people B2M products and I've never B2M before so I might try it out soon whenever I have any empties.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Maybe we'll hear something about this after our MAs get back from update.  I hope it isn't true, though.  It's such a fantastic program.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I really hope this isn't true.  Plus I think that if it was one of our resident MAC MAs would have told us._

 
Well the poster has a friend who's a MAC MUA so it's come from the horse's mouth.

I'm gonna call head office in the morning and ask myself if she hasn't replied in the morning.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I think that would be crazy for them to discontinue so a great program...they pitch it so strongly everytime I go in...That would really suck...I haven't heard this....Booooo if so

I just called my friend who is a MA at the Pro store here...she has not heard of it in the US


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I freelance at a counter and have not heard anything yet...
Let's hope this is just a rumor.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Oh wow.. if it's it true.. I better step up my depotting projects.... The PRO store is a hike from me.. but I always save up a ton so I can get a lot of stuff when I make the trip.


----------



## MissAlly (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

That'd be pretty whack.


----------



## AmandDUR (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

thats probably as likely as them stopping viva glam.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

time to clean up and trade in


----------



## ImMACnificent (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

If this is true, it will definitely hurt their business... I mean, I know I talk myself into buying stuff because I always remember B2M and getting a free lipstick or eyeshadow. 

I think a lot of people would slow down on buying if that were true. At least I would. -shrug-.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I need to know if this is true! AHH cuz I better B2M the last 6 containers I have before they scrap the program...


----------



## sharkbytes (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

That would really, really suck.  Half of my lipstick collection has been courtesy of B2M...and there have been colors I wouldn't have taken a chance on otherwise, but figured that since it was just B2M, I'd give it a go.  

Besides, if they really care about the recycling aspect, they won't scrap the program.  I bet hardly ANYONE would return the packaging if there weren't a program like this.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Hopefully Erine will tell us if she has heard anything on this subject....


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Hopefully Erine will tell us if she has heard anything on this subject...._

 
i most definately will!


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Update:

I PM'ed the poster last night and she's replied saying her MAC pal and colleagues were told that B2M is costing MAC too much.

It's not been made official as none of the top dogs are admitting it yet, but they were told it's happening soon so the impression they were given is that it may be pulled without notice.

Obviously this is all new at MAC towers so the vast majority of MUAs haven't been told since it's not official yet and seems to be something that's in the pipeline.

Make of it what you will, but if it _does_ happen, don't say you weren't warned.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Mac normally doesn't lose much with the b2m program...
Youtube's not working right now, and neither is my head so I'm not willing to do the math, but if you guys would like me to I can try to find a video that explains how the b2m works, profit-wise for Mac.
Hopefully this is just a silly rumor


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I dunno ...the 'rumour' has come from a direct MAC source so time will tell if it's gonna happen or not.

I think I'm over it now, if it happens, it happens - nothing lasts forever.


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I really hope this is not true, but just to be safe I'm going to bring my B2M that I have been saving.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

*munches popcorn* i've never b2m'd. it pisses me off i never knew about it because i literally threw away tons of empties in the past. so if they got rid of it now, esp now that i know, UGH!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

^^ B2M is still in effect...so if you have some I would take them in....I called MAC corporate this morning to find out if they knew and they thought I was crazy...I just was simply asking the question...they said they have announced or heard of no such thing...So I guess time will tell...Maybe they are keeping it Hush Hush..who knows


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Read the thread I read it on ... 

MAC insider tip... - handbag.com Discussion boards & Forums

Best get B2M'ing!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Well thats an MA that confirmed it in store so I guess there are no more rumours, its reality - but is this likely to be just limited to the UK?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

It's still a rumor to me until I get it from MAC ...my Mac PRO mgr said she has been told no such thing....

But hell I have very few left anyway so I have already B2M'd all that I can at this time...But it still sucks for future B2M if they do discontinue it


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

These store locations with MAs who discussed it are all in the UK - you might never hear it from your MAC Tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe I was thinking perhaps its part of their recycling thing locally, they seem to have different recycling stipulations than most other countries, noone here in AU has said anything about it either


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

f that


----------



## hhunt2 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I went to my freestanding store this past Saturday to B2M for an e/s.  I would think the gal would have said something, but she didn't.

Another thing is... for the CCO shoppers, that would totally suck if B2M stopped. 

Just like CoachKitten said...
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_It would be pretty sad if MAC discontinued the B2M program. It is one of the reasons that I respect MAC so much._

 
I'm big on recycling.  Any company that recycles and gives goods in exchange is a God in my book.
Personally, if B2M ended, I wouldn't buy Mac as much.  Maybe by more stuff at Sephora or Ulta b/c they have rewards points.


----------



## hhunt2 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I just called my local PRO store (San Francisco, Ca).  
The gal I talked to said that they haven't heard anything.

But she did say...

If anything, they would eliminate *e/s depots* first b/c of the high quanity that "headquarters" has recieved.  She said something about they hired a lot more people at "headquarters" to take care of the increased e/s depots.  But sometimes they are the last PRO store to know.


----------



## psychotums (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

This had better be a rumor. The closest MAC store is in Vancouver, about a 10 hour drive, so I only make it there twice a year or so. And the past TWO trips I've forgotten my empties, so I have quite a few now. I'll be headed down at the end of June, and they better damn well accept my stupid empties or I'll flip!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_These store locations with MAs who discussed it are all in the UK - you might never hear it from your MAC Tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe I was thinking perhaps its part of their recycling thing locally, they seem to have different recycling stipulations than most other countries, noone here in AU has said anything about it either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really....This was a UK post...ok I am back calm....But it would suck for anywhere...

Ok...duhhhh


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

^^LOLOL!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes these are ALL UK locations that are being referred to


----------



## franimal (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I would be bummed if this were true, but I think we are very lucky it lasted so long. I don't know any other companies that have such recycling programs.

On another note, I think this program is particularly relevant today from a marketing standpoint because of the whole going green movement. It just seems like they picked worst time to cut the program.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_^^LOLOL!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes these are ALL UK locations that are being referred to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well I know who you will be sending your recycles to, to trade in for ya!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Bearing in mind it's only been 24 hrs since the poster was told by her MAC MUA friend ..the news is hardly gonna spread throughout MAC worldwide if it's _*not*_ been made official yet.

I could warrant their decision to scrap e/s depots as they're giving away free products for items that on the whole haven't been technically used in full at the time of exchange, but it'd be a shame if they scrapped the entire program.

I've mentally prepared myself so that if it does happen I won't be phased by it. I seriously doubt it'd just be scrapped in the UK somehow. It makes no friggin sense!


----------



## juicy415 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

*J: *Hi, i have a question regarding to the back2mac program
*J: *i wonder if the company is ending the program soon?
*Rebekah: *Hi Cozy, sure!
*Rebekah: *No, there are no plans of canceling the program. Where did you hear this information from?
*J**: *from a department store (Lol didnt want to say he she ...)
*Rebekah: *We have not heard anything about that.  
*Rebekah: *Let me double check that for you. 
*J**: *yes please, that would be great!
*Rebekah: *One moment please.
*Rebekah: *We have not heard that on our end but I will be happy to direct you to our Customer Service Team where they can clarify that for you. 
*Rebekah: *We kindly request that you contact our experts in our Global Consumer Communications Department who are well-versed in this area and can happily assist.  You may contact them via phone at 1-800-387-6707, (choose option #7) between the hours of 9am-5pm (EST) Monday-Thursday and 10am-5pm (EST) Fridays or via email at [email protected].


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

^^ I did the same thing I was gonna post it but decided not to...I was given the same response and I called and they said No and made me feel crazy for asking


----------



## juicy415 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

haha crazy us mac addicts including me.. ^^


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Yeah I believe in going to the source...because surely someone else has had to have heard this other than a couple MA's....as large as the company is and as many mouths as there are


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

When we need answers Specktraette's are on the job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You all rock!


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I don't understand why it would just be the UK. Our recycling schemes have not recently changed (not that I'm aware of anyway) so I don't see why it'd be to do with that. 
Oh well, I believe its a load of bollocks until I hear it direct from the source. *plans her b2m for tomorrow*


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Whoah this thread gave me quite a scare!

B2M is one of the big motivators for me to buy more at a time MAC instead of spreading my purchases out further apart in time. This way I can easily get 6 empties and get a lippie! (We only have counters here, no freestanding store.) I like to gather my empties when an upcoming collection is coming out and I've been eyeing a certain one. But this still has me feeling a little iffy that I might just b2m what I have right now for something just in case.


----------



## davidsito987 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Im going to Update next week and ill def. ask the MUA & trainers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i really doubt this will happen!


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I'd have a FIT, and I'd probably switch to MUFE or another Sephora brand...


----------



## pianohno (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I'll have no more of this talk until we know its a FACT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because this topic is getting my far too worried! Please, don't let this be true


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

this sounds like BS to me.


----------



## User49 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I work for mac in the UK and last week our managers were told on an update that Mac will only be honouring back2mac for customers who come in for it and know about it already, but as ma's we will not be telling/promoting customers any more about this service as of now! But you will still be able to go in and get ur b2m if you ask about it. We just wont be promoting it anymore thats all x


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I haven't heard anything of the sort. My manager just went to Update and I'm pretty sure she would have told us. I'll ask her this weekend anyway.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_I work for mac in the UK and last week our managers were told on an update that Mac will only be honouring back2mac for customers who come in for it and know about it already, but as ma's we will not be telling/promoting customers any more about this service as of now! But you will still be able to go in and get ur b2m if you ask about it. We just wont be promoting it anymore thats all x_

 
Now this makes sense...see how things can get twisted...Not Promoting and Not Permitting...totally two different things....

Thanks so much for the update!!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

It'll eventually be phased out. They're starting by not "promoting" it ..this is just the beginning, don't be fooled.

Missvirtue told me her MAC MU friend told her the same thing today ..B2M is too expensive, blah, blah, blah

Maybe they should make B2M just for Pro card holders then if we're costing them so much money.


----------



## Miss Virtue (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_I work for mac in the UK and last week our managers were told on an update that Mac will only be honouring back2mac for customers who come in for it and know about it already, but as ma's we will not be telling/promoting customers any more about this service as of now! But you will still be able to go in and get ur b2m if you ask about it. We just wont be promoting it anymore thats all x_

 
I went to pick up my Sugersweet haul today and confirmed with a mua friend, that *yes* MAC are stopping B2M!

At first she was a bit shocked I had heard about it, as it is not supposed to be public knowledge, but then basically let me know that she will not be promoting B2M anymore and will only B2M for customers who ask about it for the time being! But even that will end, they just don't know when.

So I was advised to bring in all my empties as soon as possible (I had most of mine with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and managed to pick up 6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

HTH


----------



## Miss Virtue (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Now this makes sense...see how things can get twisted...Not Promoting and *Not Permitting*...totally two different things....

Thanks so much for the update!!!_

 
I was personally told that although they will not promote it any longer, soon they wont be accepting B2M at all, they just didn't say when that will happen, and I got the impression that it'll be very soon!

HTH


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






It SUCKS HARD.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_I work for mac in the UK and last week our managers were told on an update that Mac will only be honouring back2mac for customers who come in for it and know about it already, but as ma's we will not be telling/promoting customers any more about this service as of now! But you will still be able to go in and get ur b2m if you ask about it. We just wont be promoting it anymore thats all x_

 
That is exactly what the MA at my local counter told me today.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Virtue* 

 
_I was personally told that although they will not promote it any longer, soon they wont be accepting B2M at all, they just didn't say when that will happen, and I got the impression that it'll be very soon!

HTH_

 
well I hate that for you guys...Hopefully it will be a long time before it happens here in the states....Maybe the s/h and all involved is very costly internationally...But we'll see...No word here yet


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I haven't heard anything.I go to update in 2 weeks, I'll ask and let you guys know. The point is for people that B2M to replenish what they used up, and there for you know bring about return business. Some people definetly abuse it, and in this economy its getting tough. You have to cut cost.

I have mixed feelings about this both as an employee and MAC addict. But at the same time no other brand does this. We'll see.

Ill keep you guys updated.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Super curious :x
I want to know more!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Lush has started something like B2M. Just like that... in some place at least.


----------



## nursee81 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

^so had origins.


----------



## Spikesmom (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_^so had origins._

 
I think they take back your empty items but you do not get anything in return.


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

It makes sense for them to stop it in todays climate but hopefully when the economy is back on track they bring it back.


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_I work for mac in the UK and last week our managers were told on an update that Mac will only be honouring back2mac for customers who come in for it and know about it already, but as ma's we will not be telling/promoting customers any more about this service as of now! But you will still be able to go in and get ur b2m if you ask about it. We just wont be promoting it anymore thats all x_

 
Did they say exactly why? 

I hope it isn't stopping... seriously, what a pile of shit if it actually is. I'm gonna investigate more tomorrow when I go to Canterbury.


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spikesmom* 

 
_I think they take back your empty items but you do not get anything in return._

 
you get a sample apparently. but its not just empty origins items... its any brand. any empty bottle etc. not sure if glass is allowed tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_I haven't heard anything.I go to update in 2 weeks, I'll ask and let you guys know. The point is for people that B2M to replenish what they used up, and there for you know bring about return business. Some people definetly abuse it, and in this economy its getting tough. You have to cut cost.

I have mixed feelings about this both as an employee and MAC addict. But at the same time no other brand does this. We'll see.

Ill keep you guys updated._

 

I have mixed feelings too.  No other brand has this kind of program, but other brands do the free gifts with purchase.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

i just got back from update today and nothing was mentioned.  so it may just be overseas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  that does suck seeing as how environmentally friendly it is.


----------



## Miss Virtue (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_*Did they say exactly why? *

I hope it isn't stopping... seriously, what a pile of shit if it actually is. I'm gonna investigate more tomorrow when I go to Canterbury._

 
Apparently it costs too much for them to run, was what I was told yesterday.

HTH


----------



## statusmode (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I realllyyyyy hope they don't stop the program.. =[


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Dear M.A.C,

If B2M is costing too much, why not up the number of empties then? To 8 per lipstick, or 10 even?

BUT DON'T JUST SCRAP IT! Honestly, I would stop buying some of their products if they did this (i.e Fix+, brush cleanser, fluidline)

Please say it isn't so!


----------



## amy_forster (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I'm in the UK and I was told by one of the MA in Nottingham that the B2M programme is being phased out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She said they're stopping promoting the programme to customers as of now but are still honouring the programme for those who come in with their emties...but it IS being phased out. Gutted


----------



## inconspicuous (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Man, this sucks.  Just a week ago my MAC SA was being very talkative about B2M and making sure I knew all about it.  And now suddenly it's being phased out?  Ubersuck.  =[

Although as someone else said maybe they'd start doing GWP items instead, something like Clinique's Bonus Time, as incentives?  We can dream, anyway...

Edit to add: If they're not actively promoting it anymore, you'd think they'd take the information about B2M off the website.  I figure as long as the B2M page is up on the UK site we should still be good to go.  So I'll be keeping my eye on there.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inconspicuous* 

 
_Man, this sucks. Just a week ago my MAC SA was being very talkative about B2M and making sure I knew all about it. And now suddenly it's being phased out? Ubersuck. =[

Although as someone else said maybe they'd start doing GWP items instead, something like Clinique's Bonus Time, as incentives? We can dream, anyway...

Edit to add: If they're not actively promoting it anymore, you'd think they'd take the information about B2M off the website. I figure as long as the B2M page is up on the UK site we should still be good to go. So I'll be keeping my eye on there._

 
other brands in MAC's price range does GWP, it really might be time for mac to start


----------



## SMMY (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Can you imagine how much single eye shadow sales will plummet, if they get rid of B2M? I imagine half the reason a lot of people buy the singles is with the idea of B2Ming the pots. Conversely, I predict if that happens, quad sales will go up a lot.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

it'll be a sad day when back to mac ends however all good things end eventually. i'll still depot my shadows though because i like them in quads and i don't loose them! but i always get excited when i have enough for a free lipstick! i always get a colour that i wouldn't usually wear and because it's a freebie it doesn't matter if i only use it a few times. and sometimes i end up loving what i've got! ruby woo for example! i'd have never bought a bright red lippie but i thought why not! now i love it!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Yep I will be strict pro pan....But the good news is...we will probably see TONS of pots at the CCO ... The difference in the price there will equal to more than a free lippie if you buy 6...They are $10.00 ea. compared to $14.00


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_Can you imagine how much single eye shadow sales will plummet, if they get rid of B2M? I imagine half the reason a lot of people buy the singles is with the idea of B2Ming the pots. Conversely, I predict if that happens, quad sales will go up a lot._

 
I don't think it will plummet. The majority of MAC's customers aren't MAC Cosmetics fanatics like we are on here... most haven't even heard of MAC's Pro system etc let alone 'depotting' or pro pans, I know because I was one of those customers a few years back! Then again, I might be wrong. 

I forgot to bloody ask today about it, ugh!


----------



## User49 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_Lush has started something like B2M. Just like that... in some place at least._

 

Speaking of which I picked up my freebie after taking back five pots (i go through ultra bland make up remover like no tomorrow! It's lovely!) and I got a mud facemask called Cupcake. I quite enjoy the terrible messyness there products make. Makes me feel like a kid playing with playdoe and paint again! AND SMELLS LOVELY!


----------



## nursee81 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spikesmom* 

 
_I think they take back your empty items but you do not get anything in return._

 
They take back any brand and give you a free deluxe type sample. I think its a great idea and also helps the enviroment. 



_Now you can bring your empty cosmetic tubes, bottles and jars, etc. - regardless of brand - to your nearest Origins retail store or department store counter nationwide.* All returned packaging will be sent back to a central location where products will be recycled or used for energy recovery.

In an industry first, Origins will accept packaging from any cosmetic company regardless of the manufacturer. We believe that the more we collect from consumers, the more we can keep cosmetic packaging out of landfills. And we hope this program will encourage other companies into following our example.

To thank you for joining us in our commitment to the environment, we’ll treat you to a FREE sample of your choice of one of Origins high-performance skincare products._


----------



## shriekingviolet (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_I don't think it will plummet. The majority of MAC's customers aren't MAC Cosmetics fanatics like we are on here... most haven't even heard of MAC's Pro system etc let alone 'depotting' or pro pans, I know because I was one of those customers a few years back! Then again, I might be wrong._

 

I agree.  Plus for a lot of MAC customers (myself included!), MAC counters or online are the only places they can shop because there isn't a freestanding store nearby.  I'm a longtime MAC fanatic but I buy all of my eye shadows as singles, not because I plan to B2M the packaging (honestly, I never remember to bring my empties with me so they never get cashed in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but because that's they only way they're available to me unless I want to order by phone.  Plus LE shadows don't come in pan form so there's that too.


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Awh jeez, I really hope this doesn't come to pass as it's a great programme and I really respect MAC for leading the way in this regard.

Does anyone know if this is going to be discontinued will this effect all of the U.K and the rest of Europe or is it just the U.K?

I wonder if there'd be any point in a group of us getting together and e-mailing HQ letting them know how we feel about it and why we think it would be such a loss.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

^^^ couldn't hurt....


----------



## SMMY (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

But there must be a significant portion of people taking advantage of the B2M program for them to think of cutting it, correct? If it's a substantial enough number that it affects their bottom line, it can't be a small group of people and I would bet dollars to  donuts that more than half of the B2M returns are depots. 
So I do think if they get rid of the B2M program, it will impact the number of single eye shadows being sold, if people realize they're losing the added benefit of B2Ming the empties. I know, I'll be focusing more on quads, if they do that. Unless it's truly a unique color like Mothbrown or Magnetic Fields, I'll probably skip or wait until it shows up at a CCO, like Trish said.


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_But there must be a significant portion of people taking advantage of the B2M program for them to think of cutting it, correct? If it's a substantial enough number that it affects their bottom line, it can't be a small group of people and I would bet dollars to  donuts that more than half of the B2M returns are depots. 
So I do think if they get rid of the B2M program, it will impact the number of single eye shadows being sold, if people realize they're losing the added benefit of B2Ming the empties. I know, I'll be focusing more on quads, if they do that. Unless it's truly a unique color like Mothbrown or Magnetic Fields, I'll probably skip or wait until it shows up at a CCO, like Trish said._

 
I'm not gonna argue about it... we don't even know 100% if this is true, and because of that we don't know exactly why, so we can't say that the sole reason for mac possibly stopping the b2m system is due to the amount of depots. 
I just don't believe the sales will decrease if this were to stopped... not everybody has access to a freestanding/pro store.. there is one pro store here in the UK and only a handful of freestanding stores, so I'm hazarding a guess that pot eyeshadows are sold in higher volumes than pan forms (perhaps glitternmyveins or dirtyplum have any info about which sells higher). Like I said before, I might be wrong, but not every mac customer is a fanatic like we are!


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Apr 3, 2009)

*Let's make our voices heard!*

It's a pity that no-one can categorically either confirm or deny this atm...

Also if it is true, from what I've read on here and on the other message board it would appear that they're pulling this in a hushly-hushly manner. To avoid upsetting the masses?

Perhaps they don't want to let the news leak in case they're deluged with last minute people try to B2M all their items all at once before the dreaded D-Day when B2M ceases to exist.

Of course I'm merely surmising here, it could be a completely different scenario altogether...

Whilst I do realise that a lot of businesses are going through a tough time atm and that perhaps MAC think that scrapping the B2M is a good way to cut some losses I do believe, like some others here that it could be detrimental to business in the long run - like others have said people just may wait for quads to come out, or check out their local CCO's on a more regular basis hoping to snap up some bargains.

I'm sure that the appeal of returning 6 empties and getting a lipstick worth ~£11.25 or thereabouts was a big plus for lots of people and probably helped in "justifying" some purchases! 

Now, I'm not suggesting that we go screaming blue murder or anything like that, but perhaps it might be an idea to start an on-line petition of sorts - "SAVE OUR B2M" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It would be pretty easy for someone to write out a template e-mail outlining our concerns over rumours that the B2M scheme is to be scrapped, why we like it so much and how it boosts sales and why it would be disadvantageous to all around to discontinue you...

We could all copy and paste and fire it off to some head honchos at MAC HQ. I mean, it's what not even 5 minutes out of our lives, and hey y'never know maybe if word started filtering through that a lot of people would be put out by the retirement of B2M that someone may sit up and take notice.

I mean if they don't know that people feel so strongly about it then it's very easy to pull the plug on it, but if strong sentiment is shown then that may change things...

I'm sure it would be easy to get some support on this - I'm sure that there's lots of people on MUA and other make-up related forums and message boards that would be interested to learn of this and perhaps would also like to have their voice heard.

Ok, maybe I'm talking a load of crap here, I dunno... but hey, it worked for Wispa bars!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wispa The News: 80s Icon Makes Comeback | Home | Sky News

I do hope however that I'm getting waaay ahead of myself here and that we're all worrying over something that isn't about to happen anytime soon...


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

This thread just makes me shudder. 

If it is true for the U.K., I'm so sorry! I really hope it isn't, but things aren't looking too bright =[

Plus we're not sure if MAC will discontinue this in other countries either still...

I was at my counter a few days ago and I had asked the 2 MA's that I see the most there about this and they were like WTF? They said that they have no heard anything about that. The one MA said that it would be ridiculously stupid on MAC's part to do that. While the other one said that considering the economy it MAY be a possibility soon. But again the whole recycling environmental thing is big these days, and it would be very unpopular to stop the program. Will it hurt there sales? Idk... I just hope that ALL of this is just a rumor or something and that none of it is true. I'll be sure to ask in a few weeks again when I go to my counter since I think my MA's have update coming up anyways. 

But if this does happen, I'll most likely stop buying e/s in pots from the perm line and just calling the pro number to have the pans sent to me. While the LE e/s I'll still get even if there in a pot. But spending an extra 3 4 bucks per e/s and not being able to do anything with the pot anymore isn't worth it to me if there going to end B2M. Like what am I going to do with all those empties?!


----------



## Lovely Gia (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I need two more items for B2M hopefully they don't stop it before i finish with two more things. If anyone wants to donate 2 of their empties to me it would be greatly appreciated xx


----------



## mslips (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Bullshit!! Mac's already being more stingy with their discount! The new luggage case that's 279.00 doesn't accept the discount and im so mad! These ltd collections like Hello Kitty didn't include it..seriously they shouldn't be taking away all this..they should be encouraging it to help the sales due to the bad economy!!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

^^ ITA. They should of at least given you MA's some form of discount on the HK collection and other items. There still making money from it anyways. They need to find more ways to make better sales.


----------



## Caracoco (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslips* 

 
_Bullshit!! Mac's already being more stingy with their discount! The new luggage case that's 279.00 doesn't accept the discount and im so mad! These ltd collections like Hello Kitty didn't include it..seriously they shouldn't be taking away all this..they should be encouraging it to help the sales due to the bad economy!!_

 

I bought some stuff from HK last week and received discount on it.


----------



## Caracoco (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I heard today from a friend who went to a manager's meeting recently that they are pulling it on the quiet but that it will be very soon and she recommended that we get our stuff back there to exchange as soon as poss.  It will suddenly be pulled without warning very soon.

She also found out that Mac has never recycled all the B2M stuff.  It just gets incinerated!!

I'm taking my stuff back to the store on Monday and hoping it won't be too late.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Well if they are basically having most of it incinerated...Not sure how that is costing them soo much money...We used to do that with old products at the lab and they charge by the load and it is not that expensive for a company of this size


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I think I'm going to take in the B2M items I have tomorrow, just incase. If the programme does end it'll really suck because I do like the incentive, but at the same time if it's just going to be a UK thing, I'll just swap my empties on MUA to people that are able to use them. Still works out to be favourable in my mind!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

They get incinerated? Sounds like quite a waste....


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslips* 

 
_Bullshit!! Mac's already being more stingy with their discount! The new luggage case that's 279.00 doesn't accept the discount and im so mad! These ltd collections like Hello Kitty didn't include it..seriously they shouldn't be taking away all this..they should be encouraging it to help the sales due to the bad economy!!_

 
The reason there is no discount is the same reason why we don't discount our airbrushe. We don't manufacture it. The train case is manufactured BY Zucca for MAC. But since we don't do it ourselves, no discount is applicable.


----------



## michelle79 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

What maybe a sign of things to come.....for the first time my MAC store didn't accept my depotted B2M empties today. I've always brought in depots with no problems. The MA told me that MAC was cutting back on B2M because it's like people are getting two eye shadows for the price of one with the depots. She also said all the MAC stores are not taking depots for B2M anymore.

It sounds like MAC does think people are taking advantage of the program. This really sucks. I have all the e/s depots & don't know what to do with them.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

yeah i know a lot of places have stopped the depots...But I think if you put the metal pans back in they are okay with them...they are really cheap to buy


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Well if they are basically having most of it incinerated...Not sure how that is costing them soo much money...We used to do that with old products at the lab and they charge by the load and it is not that expensive for a company of this size_

 
I don't think its just the encineration that cost, its giving out free product too. The reason for B2M is to bring about return business. A lot, and I do mean A LOT of people just go trade in w/o a purchase which brings our AUS and IPT low. 

I think they should maybe switch B2M  to only w/ purchase rather than phasing it out. Again, we are the only company who does this. So who knows whats gonna happen. I'll ask and see what they tell me.

I don't know why people get too worked up though. I mean MUFE doesn't offer this neither does Smashbox. 

It is super difficult to apply for a discount card w/ them even if you are a legit makeup artist. If you're a nail tech, or cosmetologist then you're S.O.L cus they don't offer you a discount like MAC does.

I think people need to step back and realize that we do offer a lot of great programs such as Viva Glam, B2M, the Pro program and such. Sometimes I think people forget when you get a good thing and start feeling entitlement.

I hope B2M isn't completly taken away, but then again only time will tell.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I rarely use B2M.  I try to actually wait until my products run out to get use 
B2M.  I don't depot (mainly because I am afraid). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I just hope that they keep this program or tweak it a bit.  It would be so sad to cancel it all together.  I am eager to hear what you find out Ruby_Woo.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_I don't think its just the encineration that cost, its giving out free product too. The reason for B2M is to bring about return business. A lot, and I do mean A LOT of people just go trade in w/o a purchase which brings our AUS and IPT low. 

I think they should maybe switch B2M to only w/ purchase rather than phasing it out. Again, we are the only company who does this. So who knows whats gonna happen. I'll ask and see what they tell me.

I don't know why people get too worked up though. I mean MUFE doesn't offer this neither does Smashbox. 

It is super difficult to apply for a discount card w/ them even if you are a legit makeup artist. If you're a nail tech, or cosmetologist then you're S.O.L cus they don't offer you a discount like MAC does.

I think people need to step back and realize that we do offer a lot of great programs such as Viva Glam, B2M, the Pro program and such. Sometimes I think people forget when you get a good thing and start feeling entitlement.

I hope B2M isn't completly taken away, but then again only time will tell._

 

People always get worked up when Change is brought about just the way of the world...I understand your points...However speaking for me whenever I B2M 2 items I buy 6+ or more ... So I think when you go in 9 times out of 10 you will buy more than you are getting for free, just IMO...But I am curious also to hear what you find out


----------



## michelle79 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_yeah i know a lot of places have stopped the depots...But I think if you put the metal pans back in they are okay with them...they are really cheap to buy_

 

I thought about that. It seems like a hassle though.......I may not have a choice now.


----------



## Meryl (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_I haven't heard anything.I go to update in 2 weeks, I'll ask and let you guys know. The point is for people that B2M to replenish what they used up, and there for you know bring about return business.* Some people definetly abuse it,* and in this economy its getting tough. You have to cut cost.

I have mixed feelings about this both as an employee and MAC addict. But at the same time no other brand does this. We'll see.

Ill keep you guys updated._

 
How is it possible to abuse B2M?  We save up 6 empties and bring them in... what do people do to abuse it?


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I don't understand how accepting depotted shadows hurts them at all.  People are paying $3.50 more to get their shadow in a pot instead of in just a pan, and even if you're depotting them and not using them, you're still buying the shadows.  I don't see how it benefits them at all not to accept depotted shadows.  As long as you're buying more stuff, what do they care whether you've used up what you bought previously?


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I'm probably going to take all my empties (which mainly consist of depots) in either tomorrow or tuesday for B2M. I just hope they'll still take depots even though I had no problem doing that just last week. 

If they stop taking depots, I'll just stop B2Ming unless I have 6 empties of foundation compacts, l/g, l/s, etc. All those things take FOREVER to use up though so I'll most likely just completely stop. 

I agree it is too much of a hassle to pay an extra $3.50 per e/s and then pay to get metal pans and have to glue them in. If I truly want a l/s (only have counters where I'm at) I'll just pay for it out of my own pocket.


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_How is it possible to abuse B2M? We save up 6 empties and bring them in... what do people do to abuse it?_

 
I agree that you cant really abuse a policy in place specifically for returns, but I just want to raise the fact that *some* people have B2M counterfeit packaging..... This isnt everyone of course, but most MAs dont bother to check or cant tell the difference. B2M counterfeit packaging definitely increases the cost to MAC since they are distributing product for inelegible items and increasing the number of items actually exchanged under the programme


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Counterfeit B2M is probably the main issue here. I would hope they find a better id system for their product instead if d/c B2M.


----------



## Meryl (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Last week, for the very first time, I was told I couldn't, in the future, bring back a depotted item.  They excused it that one time and I was able to B2M.

Fair enough.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It's still a great deal.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

People get worked up over it being removed  because it is one of the things that makes MAC such a great brand. Without Viva Glam, Kids Helping Kids, and B2M, I don't think I would purchase MAC as much as I do. There are brands for only a couple dollars more that have 10x the quality of a lot of MAC items. It's services like this that really make MAC what it is. 

By phasing it out, it's making MAC even less unique, and just another makeup brand, with nothing particularly "special" about it


----------



## SMMY (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

B2M is one of the perks that MAC offers to it's customers. Until recently, they didn't offer GWP or have F&F sales. Now it looks like maybe that is where they're headed with promotions in the future. I would be sad to see the program go. In the years I've been purchasing from MAC (probably several thousand dollars over that period), I've only B2M for five items, which is chump change in comparison to what I've spent. I plan on depotting my remaining singles and submitting them in the next couple of weeks to be on the safe side. Now my panties aren't all in a wad over the possible discontinuation of the B2M program, but I would be sad to see it go, as it is a great idea and great public relations for the company. I do hope that they do some sort of recycling program in the future, as it makes me think that there not just some soulless large corporation entity, but that there is still some heart left in the company that brought us the Viva Glam program. Stuff like that does tend to make me more inclined to make purchases from said company.

Yes, I am a softy when it comes to stuff like that.


----------



## Meryl (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Instead of discontinuing the B2M programme -- they could increase the number of empties required.

We could still manage 8 empties or even 10, instead of the 6 that are needed now. 

They shouldn't scrap the whole thing.


----------



## MMMAC26 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

They are still promoting B2M in Canada.  I was at my MAC counter today and the MUA asked if I knew about it, etc.  I really hope its continued, at least in North America if they are already phasing out the UK.  I've only recently got into MAC so I haven't had a chance to use the program.  I personally think B2M is a great selling point for the company, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Hey all... big update on exactly why they're stopping B2M in the UK.

*I spoke to the manager of the MAC counter in House Of Fraser, Bluewater and she explained that the reason why B2M is stopping is nothing to do with any abuse of the system i.e depots. It is due to that the company which recycles their packaging has gone into administration and they cannot find another company which will take their recycling. She explained that there are companies which will recycle their packaging, but none that will separate glass/plastic from one another, just companies that solely take plastic or solely take glass. 
She said that it is more or less stopping immediately but they are currently taking the items but they are being incinerated, not recycled, and that they are no longer promoting it. 
But... she did mention that it is possible that if they can find a company that will take glass and plastic together that B2M will return, so keep your fingers crossed!!

So yeah... nothing to do with abuse of the system, purely due to companies suffering from the recession 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did think to myself 'well why don't they just take plastic, or just take glass', but I guess it just complicates things really.*


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

^^ Thanks for clearing things up.

Still any news on how this will effect B2M in other countries like the U.S?


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_^^ Thanks for clearing things up.

Still any news on how this will effect B2M in other countries like the U.S?_

 
I highly doubt it will effect B2M in other countries due to that the company that recycled B2M items was UK based. So as long as the recycling companies elsewhere keep going, then I guess B2M will then. I don't think any other countries have anything to worry about.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Hey all... big update on exactly why they're stopping B2M in the UK.

I spoke to the manager of the MAC counter in House Of Fraser, Bluewater and she explained that the reason why B2M is stopping is nothing to do with any abuse of the system i.e depots. It is due to that the company which recycles their packaging has gone into administration and they cannot find another company which will take their recycling. She explained that there are companies which will recycle their packaging, but none that will separate glass/plastic from one another, just companies that solely take plastic or solely take glass. 
She said that it is more or less stopping immediately but they are currently taking the items but they are being incinerated, not recycled, and that they are no longer promoting it. 
But... she did mention that it is possible that if they can find a company that will take glass and plastic together that B2M will return, so keep your fingers crossed!!

So yeah... nothing to do with abuse of the system, purely due to companies suffering from the recession 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did think to myself 'well why don't they just take plastic, or just take glass', but I guess it just complicates things really._

 
Thanks Caroline...I am sorry for people in the UK...hopefully they will find another vendor that can accept the recycles....That is probably the reason no one had heard of it in the US......Your information makes complete logical sense.

Still sad..I know there are a lot of MAC buyers in the UK and this is such a great program...I will kepp my fingers crossed too


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_I don't think its just the encineration that cost, its giving out free product too. The reason for B2M is to bring about return business. A lot, and I do mean A LOT of people just go trade in w/o a purchase which brings our AUS and IPT low. 

I think they should maybe switch B2M to only w/ purchase rather than phasing it out. Again, we are the only company who does this. So who knows whats gonna happen. I'll ask and see what they tell me.

I don't know why people get too worked up though. I mean MUFE doesn't offer this neither does Smashbox. 

It is super difficult to apply for a discount card w/ them even if you are a legit makeup artist. If you're a nail tech, or cosmetologist then you're S.O.L cus they don't offer you a discount like MAC does.

I think people need to step back and realize that we do offer a lot of great programs such as Viva Glam, B2M, the Pro program and such. Sometimes I think people forget when you get a good thing and start feeling entitlement.

I hope B2M isn't completly taken away, but then again only time will tell._

 

I think people in general get worked up whenever things change that is out of the norm or different from what they have become accustomed to....Just like Taxes...I get worked up everytime they go up...Just a human emotion....I really honestly don't see the comparison between Smashbox and MUFE...maybe because I don't use those brands so what they do doesn't really concern me...
But whatever they decide and it appears we know the answer now...people will have to deal with it..doesn't mean they have to like it...

On another note my sister and friend had no problems getting their MUFE discount...they got it at the same time they applied for their MAC Pro fairly quickly and easily, but they are MA's . Of course I didn't realize that nail techs, etc got discounts with MAC...thats very nice


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

since they launched the new website they now have a web-form thing you fill out to send back empties by mail.

well there is a drop down menu for you to select which products you are B2Ming and eyeshadow pot is NOT one of the choices. neither is brush cleaner. theres actually only about 10 products in the drop-down and it seems like there's more than that you can B2M (or should be able to). does this have anything to do with the new policy? i really want to B2M ASAP but i dont have a counter or store near me. normally i would just wait but now im scared to wait.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I'm so sorry for the UK MAC addicts. I really do hope they find a company to help recycle empties so B2M can be brought back!

This kind of makes me realize how much we take some things for granted. Like all the good programs MAC offers us.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_since they launched the new website they now have a web-form thing you fill out to send back empties by mail.

well there is a drop down menu for you to select which products you are B2Ming and eyeshadow pot is NOT one of the choices. neither is brush cleaner. theres actually only about 10 products in the drop-down and it seems like there's more than that you can B2M (or should be able to). does this have anything to do with the new policy? i really want to B2M ASAP but i dont have a counter or store near me. normally i would just wait but now im scared to wait._

 
I would try calling the 1-800 number for MAC and ask them about whats up with that.


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_since they launched the new website they now have a web-form thing you fill out to send back empties by mail.

well there is a drop down menu for you to select which products you are B2Ming and eyeshadow pot is NOT one of the choices. neither is brush cleaner. theres actually only about 10 products in the drop-down and it seems like there's more than that you can B2M (or should be able to). does this have anything to do with the new policy? i really want to B2M ASAP but i dont have a counter or store near me. normally i would just wait but now im scared to wait._

 
B2M is finishing in UK only at this time, not USA.


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I'm putting this in red so everyone clearly see's it, and no one out of the UK starts panicking that B2M is stopping completely in their country.

*The B2M program is only stopping in the UK at this moment in time. This is due to the company which recycles all MAC UK's B2M'ed goods going into administration so until further notice there will be no Back To MAC program within the UK. There is no need to worry about this matter if you are not in the UK; As long as the recycling companies within your country stay afloat, then B2M will remain. *
*This has nothing to do with 'depotting' or 'abuse of the system', purely due to the terrible economy at the moment which has caused several companies to go into administration. *​


----------



## Pnk85 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I think people in general get worked up whenever things change that is out of the norm or different from what they have become accustomed to....Just like Taxes...I get worked up everytime they go up...Just a human emotion....I really honestly don't see the comparison between Smashbox and MUFE...maybe because I don't use those brands so what they do doesn't really concern me...
But whatever they decide and it appears we know the answer now...people will have to deal with it..doesn't mean they have to like it...

On another note my sister and friend had no problems getting their MUFE discount...they got it at the same time they applied for their MAC Pro fairly quickly and easily, but they are MA's . Of course I didn't realize that nail techs, etc got discounts with MAC...thats very nice_

 
I'm a model & I got my MUFE discount card 1 week after I got my PRO card, it wasn't difficult at all.  I sent MUFE the same info I sent MAC, maybe for people that are starting out in their profession & don't have enough documentation makes it harder but mine was a piece of cake


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Caroline....huh....repeat that for the 8587543745485 th time I like hearing it!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  And you know I like Pink letters


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Caroline....huh....repeat that for the 8587543745485 th time I like hearing it!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  And you know I like Pink letters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Its cuz someone else posted asking about it so you know... thought I'd make myself heard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

We heard ya mama ...love it


----------



## CosmePro (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I'm still taking in all my B2M Friday...getting rid of all of them...I think I have enough for 7-10 items...should fill some spots in my palette!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Nothing about it stopping in the U.S as of yet. I think it might be a Europe thing then. Since they have different return policies as it is. 

We'll see. 

And when I mean abuse, trust that there are ways to abuse something so simple as B2M.  I don't think its right for a few bad apples to stop such a great program. My sisters love doing B2M as all they wear is MAC.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_*I'm putting this in red so everyone clearly see's it*, and no one out of the UK starts panicking that B2M is stopping completely in their country._

 
girl, please!  you know people are gonna skip right over that and keep asking!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I went to the MAC store today and asked if they still have the B2M program and the answer was yes. I hope they're not going to stop it here.


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_girl, please!  you know people are gonna skip right over that and keep asking!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha i know!! *facepalm*


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I went to B2M in House of Fraser Guildford today and the MA explained how the things are being incinerated, not recycled hence phasing out but didn't mention that the recycling company went into admin.

She did say though not to rush with bringing in empties because it will be phased out over 'a long period of time' and they will continue to honour people who bring them in. She told me to keep collecting!


----------



## silencemylips (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_I went to B2M in House of Fraser Guildford today and the MA explained how the things are being incinerated, not recycled hence phasing out but didn't mention that the recycling company went into admin.

She did say though not to rush with bringing in empties because it will be phased out over 'a long period of time' and they will continue to honour people who bring them in. She told me to keep collecting!_

 
Oh, I hope the last bit means a phase out of quite a while, because I can't get to my mac right now =(


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

^^ I certainly took that to be the case. Obviously they're not promoting it anymore, but will continue to honour existing B2M requests.


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I asked at my local MAC. the ma looked at me like i was nuts


----------



## Meryl (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_I'm putting this in red so everyone clearly see's it, and no one out of the UK starts panicking that B2M is stopping completely in their country.

*The B2M program is only stopping in the UK at this moment in time. This is due to the company which recycles all MAC UK's B2M'ed goods going into administration so until further notice there will be no Back To MAC program within the UK. There is no need to worry about this matter if you are not in the UK; As long as the recycling companies within your country stay afloat, then B2M will remain. *
*This has nothing to do with 'depotting' or 'abuse of the system', purely due to the terrible economy at the moment which has caused several companies to go into administration. *​_

 
You have to put this at the top of every page, so people will read it.


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Just catching up on the posts here....and there were a few that caught my eye.

Someone questioned how the program could be abused. My guess is that the intent of the Back 2 Mac program was that a customer would return empties once they were used up/almost used up and the rate at which they would be returned would be a few times a year. I don't think they ever expected people would buy eyeshadows, depot them immediately, and then come in with bags of depotted shadows.

I think I saw a few posts where people said they would buy fewer Mac products if the program was discontinued. Of course, it's your choice, but even w/o the program, Mac is much less expensive than alot of other brands out there. 


Last...the other brands that have GWP's? This is such a racket. The price points are set so that they usually force you to buy more than one product or something expensive that you may not have bought just to get the gift.


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_I asked at my local MAC. the ma looked at me like i was nuts_

 

I went to the iron side building in NYC - i asked them and they did the same - and said there was no way that program was going anywhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I hope this is true - that program is a nice incentive


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Seriously guys!! Please read a few pages beforehand. 

*B2M IS NOT STOPPING IN THE USA OR ANYWHERE OTHER THAN THE UK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* So stop worrying/asking MA's if you're NOT in the UK!!

The company that recycled UK B2M items was *UK BASED! *Not US/elsewhere based, so unless all the recycling companies in your country go kaput, then at this moment *B2M IS STAYING IN YOUR COUNTRY!!

*Mods: Maybe this thread could be closed to stop any more speculation etc.


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Seriously guys!! Please read a few pages beforehand. 

*B2M IS NOT STOPPING IN THE USA OR ANYWHERE OTHER THAN THE UK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* So stop worrying/asking MA's if you're NOT in the UK!!

The company that recycled UK B2M items was *UK BASED! *Not US/elsewhere based, so unless all the recycling companies in your country go kaput, then at this moment *B2M IS STAYING IN YOUR COUNTRY!!*

Mods: *Maybe this thread could be closed to stop any more speculation etc*._

 
I wholeheartedly agree. Or moved to MAC Chat Europe....it's getting repetitive when people don't read the info!!!


----------



## sofie1507 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Back To Mac Prog Ending?!?!*

hi this is my very first post. i was at my local mac when i overheard the girls talking about the back to mac programme being discontinued. they had recieved a notice earlier that day but it did not state when it would be stopping. i asked the girl about it and she said to bring back as much as possible quickly while it is still running. anyone know any more about this??


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Back To Mac Prog Ending?!?!*

It has been established that MAC in the UK will/has discontinued the B2M feature. Unsure of other regions. Where are you located?


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Back To Mac Prog Ending?!?!*

Hi, there's actually another thread about this with a lot of posts that you may want to read...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/no-more-b2m-135105/

I just went in about 2 weeks ago (I'm in Canada) and got 3 B2M and no one mentioned anything about it stopping.  I hope not!!!!


----------



## sofie1507 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Back To Mac Prog Ending?!?!*

yea im in the UK. thts sooooooo unfair!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Back To Mac Prog Ending?!?!*

i back to mac'd on tuesday in the uk and it was ok and the girls didn't say anything about it. i thought they were just stopping promoting it rather than altogether...


----------



## tepa1974 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Back To Mac Prog Ending?!?!*

I just went to my counter the other day and the MUA actually asked me if I was aware of the B2M program.  Sounds like it's very inconsistent...


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Back To Mac Prog Ending?!?!*

There is an existing thread that addresses this topic....

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/no-more-b2m-135105/


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Back To Mac Prog Ending?!?!*

Quoted from the prior thread on this topic:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Hey all... big update on exactly why they're stopping B2M in the UK.

*I spoke to the manager of the MAC counter in House Of Fraser, Bluewater and she explained that the reason why B2M is stopping is nothing to do with any abuse of the system i.e depots. It is due to that the company which recycles their packaging has gone into administration and they cannot find another company which will take their recycling. She explained that there are companies which will recycle their packaging, but none that will separate glass/plastic from one another, just companies that solely take plastic or solely take glass. 
She said that it is more or less stopping immediately but they are currently taking the items but they are being incinerated, not recycled, and that they are no longer promoting it. 
But... she did mention that it is possible that if they can find a company that will take glass and plastic together that B2M will return, so keep your fingers crossed!!

So yeah... nothing to do with abuse of the system, purely due to companies suffering from the recession 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did think to myself 'well why don't they just take plastic, or just take glass', but I guess it just complicates things really.*_


----------



## Whisperwar (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Oh no! I hope they find another company sooner rather than later, I've just started collecting and am in the UK.

Bummer.


----------



## NeonKitty (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Back To Mac Prog Ending?!?!*


----------



## kayley123 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

I thought I'd quote this, just so it maybe gets read some more.  I'm so glad I read the whole thread before posting.  Thanks for the clarification, btw, vocaltest!  


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Hey all... big update on exactly why they're stopping B2M in the UK.

*I spoke to the manager of the MAC counter in House Of Fraser, Bluewater and she explained that the reason why B2M is stopping is nothing to do with any abuse of the system i.e depots. It is due to that the company which recycles their packaging has gone into administration and they cannot find another company which will take their recycling. She explained that there are companies which will recycle their packaging, but none that will separate glass/plastic from one another, just companies that solely take plastic or solely take glass. 
She said that it is more or less stopping immediately but they are currently taking the items but they are being incinerated, not recycled, and that they are no longer promoting it. 
But... she did mention that it is possible that if they can find a company that will take glass and plastic together that B2M will return, so keep your fingers crossed!!

So yeah... nothing to do with abuse of the system, purely due to companies suffering from the recession 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did think to myself 'well why don't they just take plastic, or just take glass', but I guess it just complicates things really.*_


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 26, 2009)

I will seriously boycott MAC if they stop recycling here in Canada. No joke.


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 26, 2009)

Again.... read a few pages beforehand. Mods: please close this thread!


----------



## macaddict_xo (May 1, 2009)

I spoke to a MAC artist in Toronto last week & she told me that they are still accepting the B2M empties and they arent discontinuing the B2M program. She only asked that I no longer bring in depots anymore, thats the restriction at that location anyways (yorkdale mall) If I return the shadows they have to have the pans


----------



## ritchieramone (May 22, 2009)

I don't know if this will be of use to anyone else, but for any UK people unable to visit a  store to return your empties, this is the correct address to return them to by post - 

(Quoted directly from a response from MAC to my enquiry)

"_If you are unable to make it into store you can send back to:

Richard Varley
BACK TO MAC
Kites Croft
Unit 3
Constellation House
Warash Road
Fareham
Hampshire
PO14 4FL_"


----------



## xkleverxkittyx (May 22, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Now that we know that B2M is not going anywhere i just want to say I don't agree with this quote. I know that some people could abuse it, BUT B2M does promote return business. That person had to purchase 6 things previously to get the one free item. So to say that they aren't spending money is false. And if they have that one item, they'll be like "OO if i get 5 more things" I get another thing free. That is how I think. That reads return business to me.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_I don't think its just the encineration that cost, its giving out free product too. The reason for B2M is to bring about return business. A lot, and I do mean A LOT of people just go trade in w/o a purchase which brings our AUS and IPT low. _


----------



## II3rinII (May 24, 2009)

*Re: No more B2M????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_I don't think its just the encineration that cost, its giving out free product too. The reason for B2M is to bring about return business. A lot, and I do mean A LOT of people just go trade in w/o a purchase which brings our AUS and IPT low. 

I think they should maybe switch B2M  to only w/ purchase rather than phasing it out. Again, we are the only company who does this. So who knows whats gonna happen. I'll ask and see what they tell me.

I don't know why people get too worked up though. I mean MUFE doesn't offer this neither does Smashbox. 

It is super difficult to apply for a discount card w/ them even if you are a legit makeup artist. If you're a nail tech, or cosmetologist then you're S.O.L cus they don't offer you a discount like MAC does.

I think people need to step back and realize that we do offer a lot of great programs such as Viva Glam, B2M, the Pro program and such. Sometimes I think people forget when you get a good thing and start feeling entitlement.

I hope B2M isn't completly taken away, but then again only time will tell._

 
just wanted to let you know that we recently were told by our MRO that B2M will no longer effect our AUS  (yay miracles do happen).  ugh the other day i watched my 60 AUS dwindle to a 42 after 3 customers b2med several products.  but it will be fixed in the system, to where now it wont effect it!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 24, 2009)

The following was the response I received from MAC last week...I think I asked them the question about a month ago....Also My MAC Pro told me they were no longer be accepting depots moving forward. I asked her if that meant no depots or complete packaging...she said complete packaging only..as long as I turn in all the pieces including a pan that they would take it.


Email 

Dear Valued Consumer, 

Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in M.A.C. We apologize for the delay in our response.

Because we share your concern about our environment, with the Brand's inception in 1985 we established the "Back to M.A.C." program: When you have finished using M.A.C. plastic packaged cosmetic items purchased from us, please bring the containers back to a M.A.C. location near you. Although we cannot reuse these containers for our products, we can make sure the packaging materials are properly recycled. To credit you for your good deed, the accumulation of six (6) recyclable plastic containers entitles you to select one free M.A.C. lipstick as our thanks. Please note: Since 100% of the retail selling price of Viva Glam Lipsticks is provided to organizations that help people living with HIV/AIDS, Lipsticks in this series are excluded from this program. With regard to your inquiry, there are no plans to discontinue the Back To M.A.C program; however, the program is not available where regulations prohibit. 

We trust the above addresses your concern. We hope that we have the opportunity to serve you in the near future. 

Sincerely, 

Marla Katz 
Response Representative 
Global Consumer Communications


----------



## jrvt2 (May 25, 2009)

i had heard that the B2M program was being discontinued in the UK but not in North America...I could be wrong though.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 2, 2009)

sorry to start this up again, but if B2M is cancelled in the UK. then why is the information all about it still on the website?! and i went to my mac store about a month and a half ago (way after this thread was started) and the lady said, did u know about back to mac? if you bring your empties back u get a free lipstick... why would she tell me if its been cancelled?

B2M on the UK site:
M·A·C Cosmetics | Customer Service | Programmes/Services

edit:i know you'll say read the rest of the thread, and i have, but I'm just going on what is on their own website, and what the MA has told me at the store, i've emailed MAC customer service, there is even a B2M section in the customer service. Maybe it has started up again?!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 2, 2009)

back to mac never stopped in the uk. people said that it just wasn't going to be promoted as much that's all. i even sent my empty depots to a guy called richard at mac who kindly sent me my lipstick in the post - even the post was free. thanks richard!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 2, 2009)

I just B2M last week for Naked Lunch. Now if you are talking about depots what I'm finding is that some counters are taking them and some aren't. The rule is that the pan must be in the pot in order to B2M. Other than that B2M is still in full swing!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_back to mac never stopped in the uk. people said that it just wasn't going to be promoted as much that's all. i even sent my empty depots to a guy called richard at mac who kindly sent me my lipstick in the post - even the post was free. thanks richard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
do you need the pans to be in the pots?


----------



## User27 (Sep 3, 2009)

****


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_do you need the pans to be in the pots?_

 
nope! richard takes them any way they come! he rocks!


----------



## lauraglou (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_nope! richard takes them any way they come! he rocks!_

 
This is true, I sent back 54 (yes 54, made a right mess of my ironing board depotting that lot!) depotted eyeshadow cases at the beginning of August and received 9 brand new lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did email them first to check that it was ok to send them back without the little metal pan and they said "Yep, no problem"

Does anyone know if we can B2M for eyeshadows in the UK or is it just lipsticks?


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 4, 2009)

Can you back2mac the plastic cases that eye lashes come in?


----------



## Lapis (Sep 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Can you back2mac the plastic cases that eye lashes come in?_

 
yes you can


----------

